# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Anxiety about moving!

## Total Eclipse

Hey everyone  ::):  

My partner and I are moving into a little place of our own in a couple of months and it's been causing me extreme anxiety  :hide:  (nothing rational and no thoughts with the anxiety -- just general anxiety). I can't seem to pinpoint why I'm so anxious about it  ::(:  

Does anyone else have anxiety with moving? What are some of your tips to dealing with the stress? 

Thank you  :Hug:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Congratulations Kay  ::):  Good to hear you guys are getting your own place. Moving always causes me to freak out a bit. I think it gives everybody some anxiety.

Just breathe. Deep breaths. I try to focus on the weeks ahead. I try to remind myself that in just a few days, weeks, I'll be settled in and the new place is gonna feel like home. Also, it helps me to do the things I did in my old place. Like, for example I burn incense all the time, so I'd do that in my new place, it would make me feel more at home there.

I'd unpack the kitchen first. Then bathroom, then bedroom. The sooner you unpack the sooner you guys will start to feel at home. I'm really happy for you guys  ::):

----------


## L

Hey sweety,

Congrats on getting your own place and making the decision to move in with your partner, that is amazing!!!
I know when I was getting a place with my boyfriend for the first time I was really nervous, I was super excited but it had a whole lot of other stuff too.

I recently moved closer home with my boyfriend and I have to tell you I found it stressful. No really one thing, just the whole thing packing up and moving. It is a normal reaction, talk it out with your partner. 

As for tips - really keep in mind it will be stressful but also exciting . Think of why you are doing the move and what you hope to get out of it.

Keep us posted xxx

----------


## Cuchculan

Think when you make that first move it is like you are going out into the world Bills to pay on time. Shopping to do. It all adds up. The joys of living at home with the parents. Might share the bills. But the rest is always a free ride. Here you are having to do it all with your boyfriend now. Have to make ends meet. Will throw in rent as well. It can all seem strange to begin with. Once you settle down it will be like you have been doing it all your life. Might take a few weeks for things to calm down. Think L said it right when she mentioned that moving is always a big thing. Packing and unpacking. Getting the place exactly as you like it. Can be a right pain. Once you see that you can do it, things will go back to normal for you.

----------

